# Test And Tune Friday Night On The New Island City Speedway Monster Oval



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

We are going to have a test and tune Friday night from 5 to 11pm on the new Island City Speedway monster oval. Track is completed and time to test your cars and get ready for the Annual Black Friday Shoot out that will be held on Friday 11-26-2010 Day before the SWMSRA race on the road course. Classes will be ......stock g-jet any body no gear changing or tire changing can run light or heavy weights.....stock 901 or 902 with any slip on silicone tires, any gear with nascar body.....901 or 902 with independent front end ,super stock arm, any gear, slip on silicone tires with indy body..... also will be seeing how t-jets run on the track.... all subject to change but for now these are the rules. Friday night if you want to come out and enjoy testing practicing and dont have the cars I will provide some cars to play with. Everyone is welcome and I will supply chilli and drinks, bring your own adult beverage if you like. We will discuss the rules and trophies on friday also plz if you can kinda let me know if you would like to come out and play on the oval.. Also road course track will be open to run on. address is 340 hyder circle drive , Plainwell Mi. 49080 phone 269-744-7379 if you are new and want to see what its all about and drive some laps come on out also thx Dwayne


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Cmon Out Its Free And Good Chilli , Open For Everyone.


----------

